# Surgery FRIDAY -- I'm All Set To Get It Done!!!



## Jill (Aug 18, 2009)

*08/18/09:* Early this afternoon, I have an appointment with the surgeon who's going to do my surgery. He's Dr. Paul Kiernan and he sounds pretty awesome at what he does (see: http://www.healthgrades.com/directory_sear...MD-A0416E7A.cfm ).

I hope to find out when this will happen, if he thinks it can be done w/ cameras or not, how long he thinks I'll be in the hospital, how long I need to rest at home after I get out, ETC. I think from what my pulmonologist said, the time frame for the surgery will be soon. I already know the surgery will be at Inova Fairfax (one of the best hospitals in the Nation)

Will post an update when I can, but may possibly not be until later this evening depending upon traffic. I have a business seminar this evening and not sure I'll be online between the doctor's appointment and the seminar.

I feel so lucky this lung cancer was caught prior to any symptoms I could feel (no cough, never been a smoker) and before it had spread. Honestly, if not for one of my worst HORSE experiences (those colts from another farm who had Rhodo Pneumonia), I'd have never even gotten an order for a chest xray which got this diagnosis started. Life works in mysterious ways and sometimes the worst things you go through turn out to have a major silver lining. By the time I had symptoms like a cough that would have prompted an xray, things would not look nearly as good. As it is now, the prognosis is very good.

Thanks to everyone who has expressed well wishes to me the past couple of weeks. You all have really lifted my spirits and been a great source of comfort and strength.

*08/19/09: *My surgery is already scheduled, for Friday!

I have to go to Inova Fairfax Hospital this morning for pre-op bloodwork and EKG. Dr. Kiernan, the surgeon, is not convinced it's cancer (probably is, but not sure), but it has to come out because of where it is and how it's collapsed the lung around it. He explained 3 things he may do when he gets in there but I don't want to think too hard. Ranges from taking out the upper left lobe, possibly taking it out and doing some kind of a "sleeve" to the other lobe, or worst case (hoping big time not) taking the whole lung. I sure hope not. Apparently "where" this is in terms of the airway / wind pipe is a big deal.

In the surgeon's office yesterday, I found out he's actually the chief of thoracic surgery at Inova Fairfax, so he's one of the real big dogs in terms of this surgery and on the National level. So I am lucky to be in his hands. I already knew I was seeing some of the most elite, but I did not realize his level of expertise until yesterday. Just so lucky to live where I do.

Dr. Kiernan told me hospital for 1-3 days but only talked with him quickly. The nurse coordinator lady said really plan on at least 3 days, and at least 2wks at home to recover. I thought I might be back in the office a couple days after coming home so that part was unexpected.

I plan to take a laptop with me to the hospital, but am not sure if I can (access?) or will want to use it.

PS horse girl to the end, right now, one of my big concerns is if I can find the comfortable shoes that will be easy on / easy off like I'm to wear there that are not full of horse you know what!!! Honestly, I do not even know if I still own tennis shoes (did have some New Balance at one point, but my puppies might have done them in...).

*08/20/09:* I got all my pre-op bloodwork and EKG done yesterday, found some knock off croc shoes (didn't know where they sell the real kind... and wasn't in the mood to look too many places), and I think I am all packed and ready to go now. We want to leave by 5am tomorrow morning. Surgery is supposed to be 11am, but I am to be there at 8am. When the coordinator asked the doctor a question and told him it was set for 11am, I could tell he wanted to do it earlier from her reaction and she said if I get there early, I may get done early.

Here, we have (officially) the 2nd worst traffic in the Nation. The Inova Fairfax Hospital is about 70 miles away, but with the morning traffic in Northern VA, leaving 3hrs early is pretty much mandatory just in case.

Will update when I can. I did pack my old laptop to take, but am not sure when I'll be up to using it. I'm going to be in a really nice new wing of that hospital (and most likely a private room -- yay!), and would imagine they do have internet access available, but am unsure what I'll feel like doing there at first. But please know how much your well wishes and prayers mean to me. This place really has a close knit group of people and you all mean a lot to me.

Jill


----------



## Sterling (Aug 18, 2009)

You sound great Jill! Keep that spirit up and know that you have been in my thoughts and prayers. Wishing you the best today. I think keeping busy with how you are in your seminars and all helps keep things normal too. I can't wait until this is all past and behind you. All my best.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm so glad you have access to the best Doctors and Hospitals. It is a blessing knowing that you will be under the best care. Please keep us posted when you can.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Aug 18, 2009)

That is wonderful Jill. I will be keeping you in my prayers. Keeping the candles lit for you anyway! A candle and prayer can help even minor set backs. I know your not sick but my Mom lights a candle all the time for me and it has helped me keep the faith that all will be OK when I am up against tough odds.





So everyone light a candle for Jill Jill"s Candles


----------



## Connie P (Aug 18, 2009)

Great news Jill. I am so glad that you went when you did! I just know you are going to do great and be back to living a full life really soon. Best wishes to you.

Updated after your update: Will be praying for the best case scenario here Jill. Take care and get well soon girl.


----------



## Shari (Aug 18, 2009)

Will keep you in my thoughts Jill and I know you will come out of this just fine!


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2009)

My surgery is already scheduled, for Friday!

I have to go to Inova Fairfax Hospital this morning for pre-op bloodwork and EKG. Dr. Kiernan, the surgeon, is not convinced it's cancer (probably is, but not sure), but it has to come out because of where it is and how it's collapsed the lung around it. He explained 3 things he may do when he gets in there but I don't want to think too hard. Ranges from taking out the upper left lobe, possibly taking it out and doing some kind of a "sleeve" to the other lobe, or worst case (hoping big time not) taking the whole lung. I sure hope not. Apparently "where" this is in terms of the airway / wind pipe is a big deal.

In the surgeon's office yesterday, I found out he's actually the chief of thoracic surgery at Inova Fairfax, so he's one of the real big dogs in terms of this surgery and on the National level. So I am lucky to be in his hands. I already knew I was seeing some of the most elite, but I did not realize his level of expertise until yesterday. Just so lucky to live where I do.

Dr. Kiernan told me hospital for 1-3 days but only talked with him quickly. The nurse coordinator lady said really plan on at least 3 days, and at least 2wks at home to recover. I thought I might be back in the office a couple days after coming home so that part was unexpected.

I plan to take a laptop with me to the hospital, but am not sure if I can (access?) or will want to use it.

PS horse girl to the end, right now, one of my big concerns is if I can find the comfortable shoes that will be easy on / easy off like I'm to wear there that are not full of horse you know what!!! Honestly, I do not even know if I still own tennis shoes (did have some New Balance at one point, but my puppies might have done them in...).


----------



## bonloubri (Aug 19, 2009)

You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Jill, don't push yourself too hard. I know how you don't want to get behind on your work but your health is the most important thing right now. Work can wait a couple weeks. It really can.


----------



## GOTTACK (Aug 19, 2009)

Jill you are in my thoughts and prayers and may you have a speedy recovery.

Lisa


----------



## SampleMM (Aug 19, 2009)

You will definitely be in my prayers and thoughts on Friday. I think the colts with the rhodo pneumonia were His way of helping you and in the end may be the biggest blessing in disguise.


----------



## MBennettp (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.

Mary


----------



## minih (Aug 19, 2009)

I will be keeping you in my thoughts and a special prayer Friday morning.


----------



## sfmini (Aug 19, 2009)

Jill, hoping for the best of news for you.

As for shoes, get Crocs. So comfortable and easy on, easy off.

I am wearing my hot pink ones at work right now, having an arthritis problem and the swelling is making normal shoes so tight. Sure didn't plan on them being work shoes, so have ordered a pair in black.


----------



## barnbum (Aug 19, 2009)

It must be a great feeling to know what very capable hands you're in. Good luck!


----------



## Leeana (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh Jill, wishing you best outcome possible!!


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Aug 19, 2009)

Jill, I have been following your news. My thoughts are with you and good luck. I am sorry you have to go through this. It is tough but I know you will come through this with flying colors.

cyndia harris


----------



## Sterling (Aug 19, 2009)

Jill, you're in good hands. I'm glad they scheduled you quickly so that you can get this done and over with. I have a girlfriend that.... oh maybe 20 years ago (?) had her upper lobe in one of her lungs removed. (She was a smoker however.) But she functioned just fine and normally afterwards. And medical technology has come a long way since then. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. Take care and God bless.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll be thinking of you on Friday with fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Aug 19, 2009)

If all you need to shop for are some slip-on shoes, you are OK!! Go do that and take your mind off of all else. Your office can be handled by dad & the assistants....Hubby can do horses & dogs.....family & forum can offer all the prayer support you will need.

Yep, I think you are ready for the great outcome we are all praying you have. Two weeks at home



hmmmm -- internet will handle office "stuff" for you -- Do we need to send someone to control the time you spend in the pastures??





We are all keeping you in our thoughts -- good thoughts.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Aug 19, 2009)

Will be thinking of you and your family as they too are stressed I'm sure - best wishes for a succesful procedure and a most speedy recovery - rest assured you're in the best hands!


----------



## Davie (Aug 19, 2009)

You are in my thoughts and prayers. You caught this early and I know you will come through surgery with flying colors. Keep us posted. Be good while you recover and let others do the work then you'll be back on your feet in no time.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Aug 19, 2009)

No kidding about the early chest x-rays, Jill ... what a lifesaver...

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers -

Liz R.


----------



## Genie (Aug 19, 2009)

Wishing you the best possible outcome.


----------



## IloveMiniatureshorses (Aug 19, 2009)

We will keep youn in our thoughts Jill!!!


----------



## ShaunaL (Aug 19, 2009)

I will be praying for you and your family Friday Jill!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Aug 19, 2009)

Keeping you in thoughts and prayers, my friend...I just feel in my heart that everything will go well and you'll be fine!!

Keep us posted, OK?

{{{{big HUG}}}},

Margo


----------



## tagalong (Aug 19, 2009)

Everything will go well, *Jill* - I know it!





My best friend's mom just had the same procedure done up in Canada - and she is doing very well!

You will be back to normal (as normal as any of us ever get, that is



) in no time!


----------



## Gini (Aug 19, 2009)

Take care and God bless. You are very lucky to live in the area you do with some of the best Dr's. Prayers coming to you and your Doctors.


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you, everyone, for all the nice thoughts and prayers





I'm a little scared I guess, but nothing like I was for that 1wk period between taking the first CT scan and learning there was a "lesion" until I first saw the Pulmonologist. I cried too much that week and felt like I was probably going to die soon. That was really the worst of it and it's been much better since the pulmonologist gave me her thoughts now 2x, and it's all very encouraging.

NOT looking forward to the recovery and honestly just the _idea_ of chest tubes makes me squirm. But I'm basically ready to go. Got all my pre-op blood work and EKG today and have a hospital bracelet (such a pretty thing... not) that I cannot take off until they take it off me Friday or whenever. Like I want to show this thing off. Urgh...

Planning to take a laptop with me, but not for sure about internet access or how I'll feel or if I'll feel like me. If I am able to get onto LB while at the hospital and sound crazier than usual, you all will just have to chalk it up to the real good pain killers


----------



## joyenes (Aug 19, 2009)

Wishing you the best Jill. It sounds like you are going to be in wonderful hands. You and you hubby will be in my prayers on Friday. Joyce


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 19, 2009)

Sending good thoughts your way.

I think it's excellent they are getting this done

and out of the way quickly.

Doesn't give you as much time to stress over it.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 19, 2009)

You go girl!! we'll all be here praying for you on friday! You'll be fine in no time!!!!!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Aug 19, 2009)

Just wanting to wish you the best. You have been through the ringer and I can't wait until you can take a deep breath........I have a story to tell you when you get back from all of this! You certainly seem to have the best in Surgeons! Please take that laptop!



It really passes the time and takes your mind off of other things. When I had my hospital visit I was happy I had it in tow. The worst is almost over! I will be thinking and praying for you.

Carol


----------



## MyBarakah (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Jill,

Just wanted to wish you the best & good luck with surgery and hope everything goes well and will be thinking about you!


----------



## Miniequine (Aug 19, 2009)

*Hey Jill,*

I will be thinking about you Friday, but I already know you will be just fine!





And you are right about Inova Fairfax Hospital, you could not be in better hands.

I'm so glad you were able to get in and get this taken care of quickly.

If you need any horsey help, just shout! But I guess I should warn ya...

you would probably have to come rescue your fillies.... they may be kidnapped!





~Sandy


----------



## maplegum (Aug 19, 2009)

Thinking of you Jill.

All the best for a speedie recovery.

xox Leonie xox


----------



## wildoak (Aug 20, 2009)

Wishing you a successful surgery and a speedy recovery! I'm sure it will go well, and you'll have an excuse to stay home with the ponies for awhile.





Jan


----------



## Jill (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks, again, everyone! You are all so nice!!!

I got all my pre-op bloodwork and EKG done yesterday, found some knock off croc shoes (didn't know where they sell the real kind... and wasn't in the mood to look too many places), and I think I am all packed and ready to go now. We want to leave by 5am tomorrow morning. Surgery is supposed to be 11am, but I am to be there at 8am. When the coordinator asked the doctor a question and told him it was set for 11am, I could tell he wanted to do it earlier from her reaction and she said if I get there early, I may get done early.

Here, we have (officially) the 2nd worst traffic in the Nation. The Inova Fairfax Hospital is about 70 miles away, but with the morning traffic in Northern VA, leaving 3hrs early is pretty much mandatory just in case.

Will update when I can. I did pack my old laptop to take, but am not sure when I'll be up to using it. I'm going to be in a really nice new wing of that hospital (and most likely a private room -- yay!), and would imagine they do have internet access available, but am unsure what I'll feel like doing there at first. But please know how much your well wishes and prayers mean to me. This place really has a close knit group of people and you all mean a lot to me.

Jill


----------



## sfmini (Aug 20, 2009)

Jill, if you ever want the real thing, go to footsmart.com

Good source for diabetic shoes as well. I just ordered my second pair of diabetic crocs from them. They have a toe cap and are deeper so my orthotic fits in them and they are foot heaven. Since I am having some ugly problems with my feet, these have been a lifesaver.

Good luck tomorrow, hope you are chompin on the bit to get online by tomorrow night!! You just might, that is when you have the very best drugs on board!!!


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Aug 20, 2009)

Jill

Continued prayers for you and H take care and stay as calm as possible. Cant wait to hear this is over and you are moving onward and upward.


----------



## Southern_Heart (Aug 20, 2009)

Good Luck Jill, Will be praying for you.

Joyce


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 20, 2009)

Jill I have not read the back porch for sometime and came across your post. You will be in our prayers and thoughts and hope all goes well. Take Care Frannie


----------



## Mona (Aug 20, 2009)

Sending warm wishes for a successful surgery and quick recovery Jill! Hang in there, and soon it will be all over!!


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 20, 2009)

Jill,

Sending good karma and lots of positive thoughts your way! It sounds like you have an excellent facility there with the best doctors! That has to be a relief!

Is there someone that can be contacted by phone, that could post here, in case you cant connect on your laptop to let us know how you are doing???????????

Good luck, I know you will do fine, and wishing you the BEST!!!!


----------



## Barbie (Aug 20, 2009)

Just wanted to say good luck Jill! Hope you have a very successful surgery and a really speedy recovery.

Barbie


----------



## Hosscrazy (Aug 20, 2009)

Good luck Jill! We're all sending you good thoughts and wishing you a speedy recovery!

Liz R.


----------



## twister (Aug 20, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Jill, know that we will be thinking of you and hoping you sail through the surgery and that you have a speedy recovery.

Best Wishes

Yvonne


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Aug 20, 2009)

Jill, I haven't been on as much lately, but you have been on my mind. I will continue to keep you in my prayers for a speedy and full recovery.

HUGE HUGS,

Robin


----------



## Minimor (Aug 20, 2009)

I haven't been on here much so am slow in posting on here!

Thinking good thoughts for you & sending good wishes for you!

Don't be planning to do too much too soon, as that could lead to disappointment. If they're removing a lobe of your lung, do expect to be very short of breath to start with. I'm not trying to be a downer, just don't want to have you be terribly disappointed at how well you don't feel to start with!! Been there, done that, though of course mine was not done the "easy" way with just a couple small incisions and a scope, mine was the full incision, spreading the ribs until they cracked (and those cracked ribs were about the worst part of the whole thing!)--so took longer to heal.

Hint--do not exhale while they are removing the chest tubes. Not all doctors warn you to inhale and hold your breath for those few seconds. (The resident that removed mine didn't, he was too busy being stuck on his own importance to think about something as mundane as the patient!



The nurses didn't call him Hot Flash for nothing!! I was so glad that he wasn't my surgeon, & I didn't have to have follow up appointments with him!!) Inhaling at the wrong moment will earn you new chest tubes, and they are much less fun than the initial ones! (The resident who removed my second set did warn me, thank you very much--I'd already learned something from the first time & didn't need warning the next time!!





Anyway, all the best to you Jill, I'll be waiting to see an update from someone on here, even if you don't feel up to using your laptop for awhile.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Aug 20, 2009)

Jill, please know your in our thoughts and prayers for an easy surgery and quick recovery!

Leya


----------



## CyndiM (Aug 20, 2009)

I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I'll light a candle for you. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## miniwhinny (Aug 20, 2009)

Have a safe trip, a few days bed rest



and we"ll see you back here in no time.

Thinking of you tomorrow.

Danna


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 20, 2009)

Jill we are all thinking of and praying for you. This will all be overwith before you know it!!!! Try to get a good nights sleep. Your Doctors know what they are doing and you are in good hands for sure!! Enjoy your few days off from "Barn duty", because it won't be long before you are out there slaving away again!!


----------



## Linda K (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Jill,

I hope you know that we will be thinking of you tomorrow . You keep up the positive attitude, I know things will be just fine. If there is ANYTHING at all we can do for you or "H" , please let us know. Lots of love to you .

Linda


----------



## minie812 (Aug 20, 2009)

Good Vibes-thoughts and prayers going up that way to you Jill. Sounds like you have good docs and that sure helps. Remember to follow doctor orders after even though you THINK your feeling pretty darn skippy you can sure nosedive quick...lotsa rest for a week...no cooking...no cleaning...REST and let family do for U...K?


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Aug 21, 2009)

Sending good thoughts your way Jill! I hope you're feeling well post-op and already enjoying some hospital jell-o.


----------



## Miniv (Aug 21, 2009)

Prayers and Light are with you........You are sounding positive. This is good.........Blessings.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Aug 21, 2009)

Been thinking about you all day Jill. Its. Something after 6PM and I just had such a strong vision of you sitting up in the bed a little. I know to well what it is like coming out of anesthesia. Hoping your post op recovery went well and you are not in pain. I am sure they have some of those pain meds in that IV. Prayers that you just bounce right back in a day or so and you are feeling much better. Also sending prayers that it isn't to hard on you getting used to the changes. Your such a strong person I know you will do well.

God bless and looking forward to seeing you back on the forum.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 21, 2009)

Been thinking of you today, sending my best...relax and heal now.


----------



## Basketmiss (Aug 22, 2009)

Jill, I feel so bad I havent been on the forum so am just now hearing of this.

I am glad they found it early and I am sending prayers for your safe , speedy recovery.

Missy


----------



## sedeh (Aug 22, 2009)

Jill I hope your surgery went well and you are on the road to recovery! I couldn't believe when I saw your update how fast you got scheduled for surgery....much nicer that way. Keep us updated! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------

